# 120 gallon- What do you think?



## jenmarie (Aug 25, 2013)

I just finished setting up my dream 120 gallon aquarium with a DIY turtle topper. It is filtered with a Filstar XP4. How do you think this stocking will work in the long run? (I have had the turtle for over 6 years and he has never shown any aggression towards fish- even sick/dying fish). Thanks for looking!

1 rotkeil severum (about 1.5" now) 
1 rainbow cichlid 
1 blue acara 
3 giant danios 
7 bosemani rainbow fish 
1 southern painted turtle (about 4")


----------



## Tomagorn (Apr 5, 2013)

Great looking tank, especially with the face deco (a stone mask?). Interesting geographical mix--cichlids from SA and CA, non-cichlids from Asia, and a North American turtle. I'll be interested to see how they all get along. Please keep us updated.

BTW, do you know that southern painted turtles are primarily predators when young, much less so when adults?

Cheers.


----------



## jenmarie (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks! The face is an Easter Island aku aku.

I thought that I had bought all SA cichlids, but you're right, the rainbow cichlid is from CA. Oh well, he's pretty cool.

Yes, the turtle (Mr Puddles) is about 6 years old and goes crazy for his greens that I throw in the tank (and ignores the fish). The rainbow cichlid and the severum also try and beg pieces of lettuce from him.


----------



## valwow187 (May 26, 2013)

that turtle lives all underwater?


----------



## jenmarie (Aug 25, 2013)

No, there is a ramp that you can barely see on the left side slanted towards the middle where he climbs out. Here's a shot of him on the platform.


----------



## jenmarie (Aug 25, 2013)

Turtles are way easier to take pictures of than fish... They hold still.


----------



## valwow187 (May 26, 2013)

oh that is so cool this makes me want one. how did u make that topper?


----------



## jenmarie (Aug 25, 2013)

My husband used a table saw to cut grooves in the wood pieces for the plexi glass and a hand saw to do cut outs in the back for the filter in/out flow. The plexiglass was cut using the table saw as well. If I were to do it again, I would stain the wood pieces before cutting the grooves for the sliding doors because some paint leaked into the grooves and makes it a little sticky when sliding the doors. It really was trial and error.


----------



## jenmarie (Aug 25, 2013)

Do you think an angel fish would work in there? 
Any recommendations for a good catfish or loach for the bottom? I used to have a rainbow shark in there, but he chased the severum and blue acara so much that they wouldn't come out of hiding, so back to the pet store he went.


----------



## dmoore (Nov 11, 2013)

You could certainly try it. I've never kept Angels with Severum or Blue Acara, but *** heard of several instances that worked. Most of the time, both species will inhabit different areas of the tank (Angels are mostly mid-water swimmers, and Acaras/Severums tend to stake territories near the bottom, so there shouldn't be too much interaction between the two). As for catfish, Pictus would be a perfect choice - they're peaceful, active, reasonably sized, and well-armored against cichlid attacks should they occur. A few loach species could also work, but I'd stick with the larger, thicker-bodied species to prevent the possibility of becoming a Severum or Acara snack. The Clown Loach would be great, although they can grow to a very large size in a few years (they'll eventually max out at around 12").


----------

